# Dreamweaver CS4 cant place image exactly



## static_rev (Nov 19, 2009)

i have been confused with this for days, i dont know and cant find out how to place an image exactly where i want it, and it must stay in that place on another monitor...

this is one of the examples of what i need...

http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/2130/26025108.jpg

someone please help me here :up:


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Post your html and css and then we would be better able to help you.


----------



## static_rev (Nov 19, 2009)

its not on the web, its for my school work, i just need to know how to put any image where you want it to be (like how in word you could drag and drop something)

i found one way (drawing a layer) but it changed on different monitors


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

It doesn't have to be on the web, you must surely have the code?

Without more information it is very difficult to help you. An APDiv *MAY* do what you want but this is just a guess with the information you have provided. Designing a website is NOT like laying out a word document with drag n drop.


----------



## Shiverq (Nov 21, 2009)

if you're using dreamweaver cs4 you can just insert a table, align that wherever you want, then insert the image into the table. Be sure to use line breaks to your advantage (shift + enter).


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Shiverq said:


> if you're using dreamweaver cs4 you can just insert a table, align that wherever you want, then insert the image into the table. Be sure to use line breaks to your advantage (shift + enter).


This is bad practice tables are not supposed to be used in this way. The OP is just learning and we shouldn't be suggesting incorrect ways to achieve what he wants IMHO. Tables are for tabular data, CSS is for layout.


----------

